# Lavadora Secadora New Pol 1100 lava seca



## joseluisarjon (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola .
Tengo un pequeño problema con la lavadora y no sé si alguien puede saber la solución .
El problema es el siguiente:
La lavadora coge agua correctamente, gira normal, pero cuando tiene toda el agua(el presostato ya le ha dado orden de cerrar la electrovalvula) intenta girar pero no puede, ni para derechas ni para izquierdas, sin embargo centrifugar, girar mientras se está llenando de agua lo hace correctamente.
¿Qué puede ser?
Gracias anticipadas
Un saludo
José Luis A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Cambiale el capacitor que está desvalorizado !

Saludos !


----------

